# The Good and Bad



## Lackadaisy (Nov 29, 2017)

(I went back a few pages to check if there was already a specific thread on the pros and cons of the game and I surprisingly couldn?t find one - if I missed it, which is highly likely, this?ll just be my own review)

What has surprised you about Pocket Camp, and what disappointed? 
Here?s a few observations I?ve had while playing:

*+ animal idle animations *
Exercising, dancing etc. - this is what I?ve wanted from the next AC game 
*+ animals interacting with camp furniture*
Sitting together, drinking tea, reading - I?d love to see our villagers using PWP
*+ choice of which animals to keep or send away*
As well as the option to re-invite them at any time 
*+ no serious pressure to make purchases*
Spending actual currency is not necessary or overly tempting
*+ ease of sharing items with friends*
*+ seeing hairstyles/colors before committing to one*
*+ darker skin tones easily accessible*

Things that could be improved or implemented:
*- catalogue can?t be organized by time or cost required for crafting*
A ranking would be so convenient when deciding what to craft next
*- duration required for crafting increases too steeply*
I wouldn?t mind an increase in time, but going from 1m to 10h was jarring
*no trading of clothes and non-crafted furniture*
The market boxes would be more exciting if we could sell these as well
*- repetitive selection of Market Place items*
I keep seeing the same few clothing and furniture pieces over and over


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 29, 2017)

Something I’m disappointed by is the fact they haven’t even added clothes crafting yet :/ you’d think that would have been a feature when the game was released.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

I’m definitely wondering how long it’ll take them to implement clothes crafting - especially because our options are so limited at the moment!

Also, I wish there were a way to search for specific bugs/fish/fruit within our friends’ market boxes; by the time I’ve checked them all for what I need AND made the trip to their camp I might as well just catch it myself


----------



## dabbler (Nov 30, 2017)

not being able to search for keywords like "pink" or "ranch" is really annoying


----------



## Lackadaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

I guess I’ve not crafted as much yet to be bothered by lack of search function, but it definitely could/will become a hassle eventually


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 30, 2017)

One thing I don't like is how the market box is set up. There are (eventually) 16 total market slots, but your friends list only shows four. Meaning your friend could have an item you're looking for, that doesn't show up on your friends list so you have to manually go to everyone's camps to check their entire market box. It's extremely tedious and takes forever. 

That's really my only big problem with the game. I like everything else, although I wish the animals walked around like they do in a normal AC game rather than just stand in one spot.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 1, 2017)

The inability to use female hairstyles if you're a male character is literally killing me.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 1, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> One thing I don't like is how the market box is set up. There are (eventually) 16 total market slots, but your friends list only shows four. Meaning your friend could have an item you're looking for, that doesn't show up on your friends list so you have to manually go to everyone's camps to check their entire market box. It's extremely tedious and takes forever.


I fully agree - by the time I?ve checked all the boxes I might as well have gotten what I needed myself. It would be nice if there were a way to search all market boxes for a specific item



Bowie said:


> The inability to use female hairstyles if you're a male character is literally killing me.


I hadn?t considered it before, but definitely see the frustration now that you?ve mentioned it! At least everyone can still wear dresses and whatever accessory they want


----------

